

A Visit to Disney’s Magic Kingdom - bryang
http://blog.wolfram.com/2013/08/13/a-visit-to-disneys-magic-kingdom/

======
bjterry
It is a meme that movies have all settled on using a blue/teal and orange
color palette nowadays, but that doesn't seem to be the case here. There is
one prominent movie in the middle which is almost entirely orange and blue,
which I believe to be Aladdin[1], but other than that and a couple around it,
the color palettes seem pretty similar, although much darker, more saturated
and perhaps somewhat choppier. This could be because they are animated films
and thus don't need to create contrast with human skin tones, which are
somewhere on the orangeish spectrum (according to TVTropes discussion of this
phenomenon)[2].

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Walt_Disney_Animation_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Walt_Disney_Animation_Studios_films)

2:
[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContras...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OrangeBlueContrast)

~~~
bryang
Interesting points you bring up.... I've never consciously noticed a general
color palette trend but it is interesting to look at this sample and see how
Disney has many similarities across film periods.

I'm definitely keeping an eye open for Blue/Teal/Orange now

~~~
sgustard
Examples: [http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-
ho...](http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-
please-stop.html)

------
salgernon
Another take on the same idea:

[http://spotmaps.jit.su](http://spotmaps.jit.su)

~~~
bryang
That's awesome! Thanks for sharing

------
alanctgardner2
Stephen Wolfram is definitely an amazing guy, but I find his writing so
obnoxious. He's like Steve Jobs, but promoting himself, basically. It's really
cool what he's done, but there's no discussion of the state of the art, or
similar projects. Everything is being done for the first time ever, and it can
only be done using Mathematica.

~~~
meatsock
to me this appears to have been written by Theodore Gray, did I read the same
thing you did?

~~~
alanctgardner2
You're entirely right, I was mistaken about the author. It sounds similar to a
Stephen Wolfram post though; these guys really, really love Mathematica
(understandably), and every post goes to great lengths to explain how they've
done something incredibly novel which was only possible because Mathematica is
fast and versatile, etc. The end result was really impressive, and I know they
got there using Mathematica (in some cases), but I was more interested in the
techniques and the approach they took than the particular language they used.
All of the puffery and going out of the way to talk about how terse the code
was seems excessive.

~~~
thufry
The blog post is at Wolfram Research's web site. Of course it is going to
promote Mathematica, which is actually great software, too.

When you look at a photo essay on Canon or Nikon's website, it promotes the
features of their (very good) cameras as well as showcasing excellent
photography. Don't dismiss the valuable content that these corporate-sponsored
posts give you just because they have an agenda.

------
mikegagnon
This work does a great job espousing the Visual Information-Seeking Mantra:
"Overview first, zoom and filter, then details-on-demand," a cornerstone of
effective visualization . [http://www.infovis-
wiki.net/index.php/Visual_Information-See...](http://www.infovis-
wiki.net/index.php/Visual_Information-Seeking_Mantra)

------
mukundmr
Looks like a great purchase for my kid. It is unique and educational.

------
delinka
I'm amazed at the price for that iOS app. Are there such fans that would drop
that kind of money for what tends to feel like a disposable purchase?

~~~
pauldino
It's a bit pricy compared to your standard $.99 iOS app, but next to a $9.99
ebook it seems pretty reasonable considering the quantity and quality of
content and the unique interactive elements. Like other Touch Press releases I
think of this as a sort of coffee table book for your iPad.

~~~
bryang
Definitely a good comparison....

And it will be an odd thing though when you have a coffee table with an ipad
instead of books... I think that's where Surface will come in handy.

